
Aristotle’s lisp, why Socrates loved dancing and other tales of ancient thinkers - diodorus
https://www.washingtonpost.com/entertainment/books/aristotles-lisp-why-socrates-loved-dancing-and-other-tales-of-ancient-thinkers/2018/06/06/ece2fc44-64ff-11e8-a768-ed043e33f1dc_story.html
======
yesenadam
Diogenes Laertius is a fun read, full of entertaining stories and....urban
myths, probably most of which never happened. The article admits that then
says "Did you know..." as if it's all fact.

By the way if you haven't, read Plutarch, who is vastly superior in every way,
and taught history and practical wisdom to people for a thousand years, and
goes on doing so.

------
atmosx
> Once when the philosopher was enjoying an especially fine afternoon, his
> admirer Alexander the Great asked whether there was anything he could do for
> him. Diogenes answered that the conqueror could move out of the way since he
> was blocking the sun.

This is quite interesting. Upon deeper inspection, Diogenes asks from
Alexander not to _deny_ him the Sun. Alexander being a conqueror, can make
quite a few things... But Alexander cannot make sunshine, he can only _deny_
sunshine by standing in the way/killing/destroying.

I think Diogenes is teaching a lesson to Alexander.

~~~
Khaine
If you want to learn more the History of Philosophy with any gaps podcast is
fantastic. This[1] is the episode which discusses that meeting

[1].
[https://historyofphilosophy.net/cynics](https://historyofphilosophy.net/cynics)

~~~
freedomben
Highly recommend History of Philosophy Without and Gaps podcast. It's
fantastic, thorough, and makes no assumptions about the listener's background.
My only regret, is that I expect it will take him 10 more years (at least) to
finish the history. I don't want to wait that long!

~~~
mercer
Have you listened to the 'sibling' podcast on Eastern Philosophy? I've been
meaning to check it out but haven't gotten to it yet. I did quite like History
of Philosophy Without and Gaps, as far as I got anyways!

~~~
Khaine
Do you mean the podcast on Indian Philosophy? I found it a bit harder to
follow. I assume that is because the technical terms used by the Indian
Philosophers were less familiar to me (i.e. veda, etc). Still I found it
highly interesting.

------
nabla9
\--

~~~
klodolph
Is δεν-είναι-διασκεδαστικό supposed to mean “defun”? That’s a different kind
of “fun” right there (“fun” as in “I had fun at the park” instead of “fun” as
in ”function”).

~~~
atmosx
It means "it's not fun".

------
niceperson
NOT lisp the language.

~~~
smadge
Yes. One of the classic Greek texts is “Structure and Interpretation of
Computer Programs” by Aristotle.

~~~
niceperson
Many would confuse a "lisp" to the language. It's HN anyway.

~~~
smadge
When I read the article title, I immediately thought of the language LISP as
well. The idea made me chuckle though, so I commented.

